# Auf den Spuren der Pur (grün)



## Limit83 (7. März 2008)

Hallo Leute!
Am 30.03. veranstaltet der RSC St. Ingbert die erste CTF im Saarland auf der GRÜNEN Pur! Folgt also nur den grünen Pur-Schildern, die blauen sind zu ignorieren! Ihr kennt zwar bestimmt schon die Bank1Saar Marathon Strecke, doch um IGB gibts noch weitaus mehr zu entdecken. Es warten kilometerweise traumhafte Trails rund um St. Ingbert auf euch, die NICHT zum Marathon gehören - dieser wird nur vereinzelt und meist in umgekehrter Richtung gefahren. Start und Ziel ist die Eisenberghalle in Hassel. Von dort aus gehts ca. 1-2km bis zur Pur und damit direkt in die Trails. Zur Auswahl stehen 2 Strecken (ca. 55km und ca. 35km) wobei man sich unterwegs 4 Mal für eine längere oder kürzere Schleife entscheiden kann. Die fahrtechnischen Highlights sind aber nur auf der langen Schleife. Außerdem stehen euch noch 2 Verpflegungspunkte zur Stärkung bereit und in Hassel wartet neben Kaffee und Kuchen auch etwas warmes zum Essen auf euch.
Für alle die die Pur also einmal gemeinsam kennenlernen wollen - So. 30.03.08 - Eisenberghalle Hassel. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## Laktatbolzen (7. März 2008)

Find ich ne super Sache, ich kenn die Strecke ja schon und sie gefällt mir echt sehr gut. Ist aber immer was anderes wenn man mit mehr Leuten fährt das macht einfach mehr Spass....

Tolle Idee mit der CTF.. bin auf jedenfall dabei..

P.s morgen fahr ich die grüne wieder )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (7. März 2008)

Hi Limit83, 

ich war so frei und habe den Termin der CTF mal auf usnerer Seite veröffentlicht. 

Hoffe doch das das so ok ist. 

Bike on, Markus (MW)

http://www.radschweine.de/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=158


----------



## Limit83 (8. März 2008)

Hey Markus!
Super - vielen Dank! Wer kommt denn noch vorbei? 
Gruß Limit


----------



## stefansls (8. März 2008)

Wir kommen natürlich auch vorbei. Bin erst einmal an der PUR vorbeigestreift, aber das war ganz cool. Freue mich mal wieder ein paar altbekannte Gesichter zu sehen.

Mfg Stefan&Verena


----------



## Oberaggi (8. März 2008)

ich kann leider nicht, muss auf ne Kommunion


----------



## vega970 (8. März 2008)

Ich


----------



## chris84 (8. März 2008)

wenns sich irgendwie einrichten lässt komm ich auch!


----------



## PirateSB (8. März 2008)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich dabei - ist fest eingeplant


----------



## nojumper (8. März 2008)

will mich bei der Gelegenheit auch mal wieder auf's Radl schwingen


----------



## Da Anhänger (8. März 2008)

solange es die CTF veranstaltungen noch gibt nimmt man jede mit!bin auch dabei! 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefansls (9. März 2008)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> solange es die CTF veranstaltungen noch gibt nimmt man jede mit!bin auch dabei!
> 
> Gruß



Ab wann gibts die CTFs denn nichtmehr? Ist mir da was entgangen ?
Mfg.


----------



## Da Anhänger (9. März 2008)

Der saarforst will viel Geld sehen wenn man ne CTF in "ihrem" wald plant und da der betrag doch recht hoch ist und kaum von den austrageneden vereinen tragbar ist werden solche Veranstaltungen wie ne CTf in Zukunft sehr wacklig da stehen.bei www.radschweine.de könnt ihr das auch nachlesen..

Gruß


----------



## agent_smith (9. März 2008)

bin auch am start!


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. März 2008)

@ stefansls

Mehr zum Thema CTF Gebühren und Ihre Zukunft, gibt's hier 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=3251340


----------



## Deleted 99910 (11. März 2008)

bin auch dabei. Bis dann..


----------



## Sascha1000 (17. März 2008)

Hi

Wenns mit der Arbeit hinhaut ,bin Ich und zwei Kumpels auch dabei.
Wäre dann das Erste mal für uns.  ( freu freu) ;-)

Gruß
Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der P (20. März 2008)

Bin auch dabei. Werd versuchen noch den Max und den Herrn Scherer zu mobilisieren.


----------



## Blocko (25. März 2008)

Moin!
Vielleicht habe ich es überlesen aber um wieviel Uhr geht es denn genau in Hassel los?  
CU


----------



## Klinger (25. März 2008)

... und wo isn die Eisenbeinhalle oder so???


----------



## Limit83 (25. März 2008)

Hallo!
Start ist von 9 bis 10 Uhr und die Eisenberghalle wird von der Autobahnabfahrt St. Ingbert Mitte, bzw. Hassel aus ausgeschildert sein. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## Trailfinder (26. März 2008)

Wir kommen zu 4.

Fantastic 4 sozusagen  

Aber ab wann gehts da los ???

gruß


----------



## Dämon__ (26. März 2008)

Bin auch dabei und das gute daran die haben sogar warmes Wetter vorher gesagt.


----------



## agent_smith (26. März 2008)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Start ist von 9 bis 10 Uhr und die Eisenberghalle wird von der Autobahnabfahrt St. Ingbert Mitte, bzw. Hassel aus ausgeschildert sein.
> Gruß Limit



 
das nenn ich service


----------



## Limit83 (28. März 2008)

Hey Leute!
Für Sonntag ist zwar etwas Regen gemeldet, aber ich war gestern abend noch ne Runde auf der Pur unterwegs und die Trails sind zwar nass, aber alle gut fahrbar, wenn es jetzt noch heut und morgen trocken bleibt werden das perfekte Bodenverhältnisse - so ganz ohne Fützen ist es ja kein "echtes" Mountainbiken. 
Direkt nach der erste Verpflegungsstelle müssen wir eine kleine Umleitung ausschildern, da auf einem Trail noch geholzt wird. Dort werd ich versuchen die "Pur" Schilder mit den "MTB" Schildern vom Verein zu überhängen und noch "Umleitung" drunter zu schreiben - hoffe das ist nicht allzu verwirrend. Wer natürlich will, darf sein Rad gern auf Händen über die Bäume tragen. 
Noch was zur Streckenführung: Von der Halle an folgt ihr den "MTB" Schildern, die lotsen euch auf die grüne "Pur" von dort den grünen "Pur" Schildern folgen - die blauen sind komplett zu ignorieren. Unterwegs werden euch an 4 Stellen "MTB" Schilder mit dem Zusatz "Kurzstrecke" begegnen. Hier könnt ihr also von der normalen Pur (ca. 55km) auf die kürzere Runde (ca. 35km) ausweichen. Das könnt ihr jedes mal tun oder aber nur 1 oder 2 mal, also wie ihr Lust und Beine habt. 
Am Ende werden euch dann wieder "MTB" Schilder von der grünen Pur zur Eisenberghalle lotsen, hier haben also die "MTB" Schilder Priorität. 
Neben den grünen "Pur" Schildern sind zusätzlich noch grüne Pfeile an die Bäume gesprüht, falls ihr also mal auf einer Kreuzung steht und ein Schild fehlen sollte, könnt ihr auch diesen grünen Pfeilen folgen - soweit ich aber kontrolliert habe, stehen alle Schilder noch. 
Noch ein kleiner Zusatz: Die "Pur" Schilder haben 3 verschiedene Kategorien: 1 dicker Pfeil = einfach; ein Pfeil mit 2 Strichen = mittel schwer; ein Pfeil mit 3 Strichen = schwierig und ein  3 Striche-Pfeil mit einem Zusatzschild = sehr schwierig. Dieses letzte Schild wird euch auf der Abfahrt von Elversberg begegnen, ich bitte euch hier vorsichtig zu fahren, weil der Boden dort recht rutschig ist. Die Abfahrt ist zwar gut fahrbar, aber bitte mit kontrollierter Geschwindigkeit!!!
Zum Schluss möchte ich euch noch auf die Bikerknigge aufmerksam machen: Nehmt Rücksicht auf die anderen Waldnutzer und hinterlasst keinen Müll im Wald. Da es sich um eine CTF handelt habt ihr natürlich kein Vorfahrtsrecht und die StVO ist einzuhalten.
So das wars - Gruß Limit


----------



## chris84 (30. März 2008)

gut gemacht, Sascha!   

tolle Strecke, super Einstieg in die CTF-Saison. 

Organisation war super, Ausschilderung und Verpflegung auch, und die Strecke hat einfach nur tierisch Spaß gemacht!  
Und sogar die Duschen waren richtig schön warm  

Die CTF kommt auf jeden Fall in die "fahrenswert"-Liste!


auch wenn wir wohl aufgrund einer leichten Blau-Grün-Schwäche noch ne kleine blaue Schleife drangehangen haben   (mit dem weglassen des letzten Schlenkers warens dann aber doch genau 55km)

Die Permanenten sind auf jeden Fall fahrenswert! Und probleme mit Wanderern und dergleichen gabs gar nicht, wir waren aber auch immer schön freunlich  
(Allerdings kapieren einfach zu viele Leute net, dass Hunde im Wald an die Leine gehören  )


----------



## Blocko (30. März 2008)

chris84 schrieb:


> gut gemacht, Sascha!
> 
> Die Permanenten sind auf jeden Fall fahrenswert! Und probleme mit Wanderern und dergleichen gabs gar nicht, wir waren aber auch immer schön freunlich
> (Allerdings kapieren einfach zu viele Leute net, dass Hunde im Wald an die Leine gehören  )



N'Abend!
Leider habe ich auf Grund der Zeitumstellung und Nachwirkungen vom Sa-Abend den "Start" verpasst aber ich kann sagen eine gemütliche Tour bei über 20°C am heutigen Nachmittag auf der kompletten grünen PUR war sehr schön. Titel meiner Fahrt: "Auf den Spuren der CTF-Tour."  

2 Anmerkungen: Erstens kann ich den Hinweis mit 'den Hunden an die Leine' aus eigener leidvollen Erfahrung am heutigen Tag bestätigen. Auf meinen freundlichen Hinweis nachdem eine Frau mit unangeleintem Hund schrie "langsam!" und ich eh selbstverständlich abbremste, musste ich doch den Kommentar "Sie wissen, Hunde immer an die Leine!" loswerden. Daraufhin kam von einem anderen Hundebesitzer, der nebenan lief das Kommentar zurück "Radfahrer müsste man auch öfters anleinen!". Was soll man dazu sagen? Der Hund ist eben wichtiger als die Gesundheit eines Menschen. Ok, ich glaube da ist auch schon viel darüber geschrieben worden, nur ich möchte nochmal zeigen, dass nicht nur wir PUR-Nutzer die Bösen ohne Attitüden sind. 
Ein anderer Punkt, den ich hier kurz erwähnen möchte, sind scheinbar extra platzierte und markierte Baumstämme nach der Treppe in Spiesen-Elversberg. Es ist vollkommen richtig, dass man auf diesem abschützigen Trail vorsichtig und nicht zu schnell biken sollte, da man nicht abschätzen kann, was nach der nächsten Kurve kommt. Aber diese Art des erzwungenen Tempolimits hat dazu geführt, dass ich übelste Bekanntschaft mit den benachbarten Brombeerhecken machen musst. Und das ist noch das harmloseste, was durch (auch markierte) Baumstämme passieren kann. Also ich finde, wenn man hier möchte, dass der (ortsunkundige) Biker langsam fährt, sollte man dies durch ein weiteres Schild, der sehr gut beschilderten PUR tun (Lob an dieser Stelle) und nicht durch Stämme im Weg. Aber das ist auch nur als gutgemeinter Hinweis zu verstehen. Ich  kenne jetzt die Stelle.  

Bis bald (auf der Strecke)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris84 (30. März 2008)

Blocko schrieb:


> N'Abend!
> ...
> Ein anderer Punkt, den ich hier kurz erwähnen möchte, sind scheinbar extra platzierte und markierte Baumstämme nach der Treppe in Spiesen-Elversberg. Es ist vollkommen richtig, dass man auf diesem abschützigen Trail vorsichtig und nicht zu schnell biken sollte, da man nicht abschätzen kann, was nach der nächsten Kurve kommt. Aber diese Art des erzwungenen Tempolimits hat dazu geführt, dass ich übelste Bekanntschaft mit den benachbarten Brombeerhecken machen musst. Und das ist noch das harmloseste, was durch (auch markierte) Baumstämme passieren kann. Also ich finde, wenn man hier möchte, dass der (ortsunkundige) Biker langsam fährt, sollte man dies durch ein weiteres Schild, der sehr gut beschilderten PUR tun (Lob an dieser Stelle) und nicht durch Stämme im Weg. Aber das ist auch nur als gutgemeinter Hinweis zu verstehen. Ich  kenne jetzt die Stelle.
> 
> ...


ich empfand die stelle eher als willkommene Herausforderung  

mit sowas muss man aber eigentlich im Wald sowieso immer rechnen, dass sie hier bunt markiert waren war eigentlich nur ein Bonus... Die PUR ist halt nun mal technisch nicht anspruchslos, und dazu gehört auch erhöhte aufmerksamkeit und u.U. entsprechend schnelles handeln...

zu den Hunden brauchen wir denk ich nix weiter zu erwähnen, das wird die Hundebesitzer eh nicht erreichen... Ich hoffe nur immer dass die gut versichert sind


----------



## Da Anhänger (1. April 2008)

Bilder hat nicht zufällig jemand gemacht beid em guten wetter???

gruß


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. April 2008)

Doch, aber dauert noch ein zwei Tage. 
Bin aktuell im Stress. 
Gebe dann hier bescheid.


----------



## Markus (MW) (1. April 2008)

Ok, die Bilder sind online. 

Natürlich bei den RadSchweinen. 

Wer eins möchte, einfach fragen.


----------



## Laktatbolzen (1. April 2008)

Schöne Bilder von Mir dabei. 
kannste mir die zukommen lassen?? das ich sie auf unsere homepage einbauen kann.

Gruss Tilo


----------

